# help cleaning my ACL's without damging label



## simpleman (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello,
   Im new to the site. I have read thru alot of the posts & this seems to be the place to go. Loads of information! Im needing advice on cleaning my ACL Soda Bottles. I dont have the cash to buy or build a tumbler, but I saw in several posts, before & after pics that were impressive, using copper, cat litter etc & shaking by hand. I intend on trying these methods. I have a few ACL's that have stains(not sure exactly the proper term for them. They disappear when wet & reappear once dry. Kinda have a muti-color to them on the inside). I hope these methods will solve that issue. But how do I "hand tumble" the outside to reduce the crate wear, contact marks, etc without damaging the label?  
 Pic #1 - crate wear


 Many thanks.


----------



## simpleman (Jun 3, 2010)

pic #2 - irredescent stains inside


----------



## simpleman (Jun 3, 2010)

pic #3 - black spots on label portion. Seem to occur mainly on red & yellow. I have been able to remove them if they are on other colors of the label.


----------



## simpleman (Jun 3, 2010)

Ive had good luck with using CLR for most cleaning. 
 Heres some before & after pics.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 3, 2010)

You used CLR on the inside and out of those?? I might have to try that...I always end up ruining the labels so I'm afraid to even touch them after I find them!!
    Nice collection of sodas to!!


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 3, 2010)

And welcome to the forum...people here are very helpful and friendly!!!! I have really enjoyed this site a lot since joining!


----------



## ncbred (Jun 3, 2010)

Cut copper and Lime Away works like a charm on the inside for me.  As for the ACL I have found Barkeepers Friend is excellent.  But I'm not sure if there is anything you can do for case wear on an ACL besides rub it down with oil.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Simpleman: Welcome aboard! The term for the junk inside a bottle or jar is called sick glass or content staining.  I have not been able to remove all glass sickness with any of the methods that you stated by hand shaking with wire or cat litter but I have made it better.  I certainly would not use CLR or any caustic on the labels on the sodas or bottles of this ilk for fear of oxidizing the label to smithereens!   Now, case wear~  I tend to respect old bottles for what they are, a time capsule of our history and how we did it during that day.  Soda bottles were refilled hundreds of times (total recycling hey!) and sent out in crates and they got case wear.  Tell your grandkids about why that case wear is there, how it happened.  You wont see that today on our plastic one use bottles that are ruining our oceans and our landscapes and our wild life and food chain.  Ok, Im getting off the soap box! Take for instant , should ChucK Norris have gotten the face lift?  Did it make him look better or like some not so recognizable chuck Norris facamile? What is a tough guy like Norris doing getting a face lift? I feel the same way about my time earned bottles that have survived buried or tossed in a crawl space or hidden in an attic  or thrown down privi for a century, they have earned the right to have a few lines and wrinkles.  Dont fret the case marks.  

 With plenty of wrinkles and"case marks"~~~~  Tim in Oakland CA


----------



## simpleman (Jun 4, 2010)

woodswalker ~~    Yes, I used CLR on the inside & out. I have read in this forum, it is advised NOT to use CLR, but I havent had any trouble with it.  First I wash the inside & out with hot water and soap to get the loose stuff off, then depending how dirty it still is I spray CLR just 3 or 4 times inside and fill it to the top with hot water & let it set for a while. Pour 2/3 out and use a bottle brush to clean inside. Then rinse with hot water several times until the water runs out clean(no suds). As for the outside, I use CLR and a ordinary green kitchen scouring pad. Oh, I recommend wearing gloves too. I didnt at first & the skin peeled from my hands for 2 days. Nothing serious, but please wear gloves. Spray the ACL with CLR. Just 1 or 2 light sprays and use the scouring pad to work on the stains. Work a small area, & keep checking your progress. Then rinse with hot water, then finally clean it with hot water & soap, lather it it up real good then rinse. Repeat if necessary. Thats how Ive cleaned all my bottles. Im going to try some of the other methods that Ive seen here in the future. 
>>> Ive had no problems using this method, but I recommend testing on a throw-away, so you can see the results without possibly harming a keeper. Not all stains can be removed with this method. Thats why I have asked for advice for the black stains(above).


----------



## simpleman (Jun 4, 2010)

buriedtreasuretime ~~  I agree that they are, in a way, time capsules of history.  Thats what makes them appealing to me too. I dont fret the crate wear. I do have a few soda bottles that have more crate wear than I really like, but until I find a replacement, I cant part with them. I try to get the best condition example for my collection. Not searching for perfection, but pleasing to the eye. I think part of it is that I used to collect coins & the most important aspect of coin collecting is condition. I believe I still have some of that in my system. 
 .
 .
 Take care.


----------

